# What kind/size screws to better secure these stairs?



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

The stairs to our unfinished basement are not as well secured as I'd like them to be. Pics below. The two side rails (don't know their official name) are nailed into each tread, and after a certain amount of time the nails start to pull out a little, causing a gap between the rail and the treads, so I hammer them back in. I'd like to secure the rails to the treads better, presumably with screws. The rails are 1-3/4 inches wide. What kind, gauge and length of screws should I use? Thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Most ACE hardware stores will have a good selection of wood screws. Choose a #14 wood screw 3" long. Bore a 5/32" hole to a depth of about 2-3/4" followed by a 1/4" bit to 1-1/2 inches deep ( rail thickness )( stringer thickness ). Counter sink or counter bore for a recessed head if you desire. I prefer a little candle wax or bees wax on the screw threads.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Those side rails are called stringers. 
Pound the existing nails back in then add a couple of 3 1/4 or 3 1/2 inch screws to secure them.
Also, if there are not any cleats under the treads, add something to hold the treads in place better. Screw the cleats to both the stringer and the tread. This will help stop the stringers from pulling away.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Most ACE hardware stores will have a good selection of wood screws. Choose a #14 wood screw 3" long. Bore a 5/32" hole to a depth of about 2-3/4" followed by a 1/4" bit to 1-1/2 inches deep ( rail thickness )( stringer thickness ). Counter sink or counter bore for a recessed head if you desire. I prefer a little candle wax or bees wax on the screw threads.


I would like to have it countersunk so that it's flush with the surface. I'm not sure what size countersink bit to get -- is it a #14 countersink bit, also known as a 1/2" countersink bit? Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The end grain of wood has almost no holding power for fasteners.
Stairs built like that would never meet current building codes.
Want to fix this just once then install brackets like this under the treads using 1-1/2 screws.
http://www.fastenersplus.com/Simpso...NY5vKQhNEBAlJiUfHMZs29ElI5USI6tfuaxoC12Pw_wcB


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

joecaption said:


> The end grain of wood has almost no holding power for fasteners.
> Stairs built like that would never meet current building codes.
> Want to fix this just once then install brackets like this under the treads using 1-1/2 screws.
> http://www.fastenersplus.com/Simpso...NY5vKQhNEBAlJiUfHMZs29ElI5USI6tfuaxoC12Pw_wcB


Thanks, Joe. I think this is what jlhaslip was saying too. I'll install the brackets on all the treads. I assume I should use the 1/4" x 1-1/2" Strong-Tie SDS Heavy-Duty Connector Screws, as listed on that same web page?


----------

